# toll free routes



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

we have just booked eurostar 3rd november can anybody recommend a toll free route to the spanish border through france? we intend to stay some where between the costa brava and the costa blanca so any suggestions for sites in this area would be much appreciated.
digby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Toll Free Routes*

Hi

May I ask why Toll Free?

Trev


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Which part of spain do you wish to enter in. We always go toll free as we get charged class 4 being a tag axle.

steve & ann.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Finding a site open at that time of year might be the tricky bit.

We are intending to go to spain for Christmas this year, and have been hunting for a good site to stay at over the holiday period, from what I can make out, most close around the end of September.

I've got this years Vacansoleil brochure which is pretty good. Looks like we'll be heading for Vilanova Park :
(http://www.vacansoleil.co.uk/campin...campsite-vilanova-park/VGB/5/2101000/view.php)

As for a toll free route, I'll be relying on Mrs Satnav to work that out


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you use this you can choose between Peage and Non-peage and compare time saved -v- money saved.
http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/homepage.html


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

Stanner said:


> If you use this you can choose between Peage and Non-peage and compare time saved -v- money saved.
> http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/homepage.html


Not a site I have used before Stanners - will be very handy next year !

Cheers,

Mack.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here is a very good site for calculating journeys http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamichelin/gbr/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm you can set your prefs to avoid tolls, motorways etc and compare the options. It will give you an _IDEA_ of the costs and charges but they vary depending on your vehicle class. Dont know if you have a tomtom but I always calculate the route first using tolls and then without. Sometimes there isnt much difference so we take the free none toll option, if there is a big difference then pay the tolls if you need to get there quick. If your not in a hurry take the none toll route anyway and see a bit of France.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

www.vayacamping.net is a good source for campsites..

My prefered route is;
Calais - Abberville , (using toll road at 11 euro) or you can use main road.
Rouen, Evereax, Drux, Chartres, Orleans, Viervon, chateuroux, Limoges, brive, Cahors, Toulouse, Carcassone, Narbonne, Perpignan and then on into Spain..

Remember November will be coldish in France and most campsites closed, so you might want to get down a bit quicker and use some of the toll sections..

We always did toll motorway in the early days, especially in the winter months but now we do a lot more main roads in areas where we know it's good.. Non toll can add a lot to your time but you do see more of France as stated above.. Depends on how fast you want to get there..


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Routes we have used. This one will be cold in france.

Calais,Abbeville,Rouen,Chartres,Orleans,St-Amand-Montrond,Clermont-Ferrand,St-Flour,Millau,Perpignan. Then into spain. Nice little first stop spanish site on the beach at Blanes. Open all year.

This one warmer in france but can be cold across spain.

Calais,Abbeville,Rouen,Le-Mans,Niort,Bordeaux,Biarritz. Into spain at Hendaye. Pamplona,Zaragoza,Teruel,Valencia. Then go which ever way you wish. The road through spain is good and you can get from Biarritz to Benidorm in a day. Best done on a sunday 485 miles.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

In the winter when we're in a hurry, we do Dunkerque/Calais to the aire at Sainte-Maure-de-Touraine, via Abbeville, Rouen, Chartes and Tours on day one.

Day two via Poitiers amd Bordeaux to the aire in Biarritz and then to Zaragoza and the A23 motorway all the way to the Costa de Azahar at Sagunto on day three.

At Sagunto. turn left for Benicassim, Vinarós etc. and right for the Costa Blanca.

All of that without using toll roads and driving at a max of 90kph.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Phillip said:


> Finding a site open at that time of year might be the tricky bit.
> 
> We are intending to go to spain for Christmas this year, and have been hunting for a good site to stay at over the holiday period, from what I can make out, most close around the end of September.
> 
> ...





> Phillip
> Horses for courses etc and don't want to rain on your parade but keep your options open re Vilanova Park. We stayed there once (son lives in Barcelona) and found the pitches to be very shady and you will need the sun in Dec. Drinking water taps are few and far between, its a long walk for that and to empty waste - or move your van every time. There are lots - and lots - of stray cats. Also a faff to get bus to get train for Barcelona. However, to be fair some folk seem to like the site.
> 
> Sal


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

MyGalSal said:


> Phillip said:
> 
> 
> > Finding a site open at that time of year might be the tricky bit.
> ...


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Digby,

I recommend the Nationale 954 Routiere map 2009 by IGN. It's a single sheet route planner map at 1:1,000,000 scale. (Price 5.30 Euro)

It shows all the major roads in France (with new road numbers) and Autoroutes - the toll sections are in a different colour. Very easy to use. Also shows the location of fixed speed cameras.

Cheers,

SD


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Philip
Don't want to hijack thread so will PM you.
Sal


----------

